# car seat straps keep twisting



## MamaRuga (Apr 23, 2008)

We have two britax seats and I am having the same issue with both. The straps seem to twist up and I can't get them to untwist all of the way. It is as if the buckle gets turned around on the strap somehow. I don't know how this happens because we aren't doing anything that would seem to cause this.

It is a real pain because it takes a really long time to get them untwisted so that they lay flat when DD is strapped in. When I take her out I carefully use the velcro thingies to hold the straps back so they won't go wacky again. And then it seems like the next time we get in the car they are all turned around. When I am in a hurry I just can't take the time to fit them but I worry that it isn't as safe when there are twists in the straps.

I am wondering if this is just me, am I doing something weird? Is it the car seat or do others struggle with the same thing? Is there some mischievous elf hiding under the seat who jumps up to twist the straps the minute we leave the car?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I've always heard that britax straps are LESS twisty than most... we have occasional twist issues, but nothing major.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

We have the same problem and it is very frustrating. Our Roundabouts were alright but our Regents are horrible.


----------



## madcap150 (Jan 11, 2008)

I actually find that using the velcro things CAUSES this-- that when I use the velcro things, I always grab the strap wrong when I put DS in the car again, and it gets all twisted.

I just don't use the velcro strap holders. I have far fewer problems that way.


----------

